# Petit mort



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

For your comments. Please watch both video clips as they are 1/2 and 2/2 - thanks.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

*Ok, some explanation...*

I found the 'Petite Mort' via DavidMahler's new thread on discovering Sibelius in a more meaningful way as of late. He mentioned a piece, Belshazzar's Feast Op. 51 by Sibelius. I had never heard of this work, but knew that William Walton had written some kind of work with that title. So, to check David's work I Googled Belshazzar's Feast Op. 51, Sibelius. Instantly, there were youtube clips of the work which was indeed by Sibelius. I clicked the first one. I was then scrolling down the next page and noticed in the right column of frames near the bottom a ballerina in white and the title was 'Swanwhite Suite' Jan Sibelius Op. 54 - another work I had never heard of. When I clicked on that I was taken to Youtube and here, I'm not sure of the link trail, I saw the thumbnail entitled 'Petite Mort' - well, that French term for orgasm always catches my eye so I clicked on it. And here was one of the most beautiful andantes in all Mozart - the F# minor siciliano from the Piano Concerto #23 in A major (the only movement in all Mozart in that key) and my second favorite Mozart Piano Concerto. I came in on 2/2, and then doubled back and caught 1/1 because I found the choreography to be very unusual, but at the same time, after the women enter, and the duets begin to occur, I also found it quite interesting. I don't know beans about dance, but I thought, (wrongly, it would appear), that it might make for interesting conversation about the use of the music and the subject matter. Anyway. That's what I get for thinking  Wasn't looking for a swan flap. lol. g'nite.


----------

